# ' عندمـا ينزف القلب ..!!



## bent yasoo3 (22 أكتوبر 2009)

*عندما ينزف القلب ، يبدأ برحلة العذاب و الهم و الغم والحسرة
و الألم


والدموع تملأ العين وتجرح القلب و تشعل الصدر حرارة لا يمكن أن تطفآ ..

عندما ينزف القلب ، تذهب بطريق السراب و ذكريات الماضي الأليمة


تذهب تبحث عن نفسك الضائعة و التائهة ولكن بدون جدوى ..

عندما ينزف القلب ، لا تفكر و لا تتأمل بل تدور حول نفسك 
و تدور

حينها يقف عقلك عن التفكير و التأمل بما حدث و بما سيحدث ..



عندما ينزف القلب ، تبدأ بـ إخراج صراخاتك و اهاتك و ربما بكائك

علّ صرخة ترحمك ؟

علّ آهة تنعشك ؟


علّ بكائك يريحك ؟ ..


عندما ينزف القلب ، يجعلك انسان آخر .. حزين و كئيب و مريض و تائه


تراودك أفكار سيئة و تتردد لعملها وتعلم بـ نتائجها .. ولكن ..

عندما ينزف القلب ، تشعر و كأنك مُكبّل لا تستطيع أن تفعل شيئا ً

تريد ان تفعل لا تستطيع .. ؟ تريد أن تتكلم لا تستطيع .. ؟

تريد و تريد

لكن لا تستطيع .. ؟ لماذا .. ؟

لأن قلبك ينزف ..*​













*نزف القلب أصعب مافي الوجود


عندما تُظلم .. ينزف قلبك 


عندما تُقهر .. ينزف قلبك


عندما تُهجر .. ينزف قلبك

عندما تُحرم .. ينزف قلبك

عندما تُهان .. ينزف قلبك​*











*

عندما تفترق عن من تحب .. ينزف قلبك


عندما تعلم أن صداقتك كذبة .. ينزف قلبك


عندما يجرحك أغلى الحبايب .. ينزف قلبك


عندما تبحث عن من تحب و لا تجده .. ينزف قلبك


عندما تريد الوصل إلى قلبه و لا تستطيع .. ينزف قلبك



عندما تعلم ان الحياة تمشي عكس ما تريد .. ينزف قلبك ..*









*
إنه القلب

القلب الذي يحمل و يتحمل ما لا يتحمله أي جزء في الإنسان
مهما كانت وظيفة هذا الجزء ..



إنه القلب

كل دقة و كل ضخة منه و إليه تستمر الحياة - بـ إذن الواحد الأحد
وتستمر الأمال و الأحلام و يستمر العطاء و الحب و الوفاء ..


إنه القلب

قلب تألّم و قلب توجّع و قلب جُرح و قلب طُعن و قلب ذُبح


كل هذه الكلمات و المعاني لا يتحملها و يحملها غير القلب
لأن القلب كبير و كبير .. 


إنه القلب

عندما يُحب و يعشق و يعزف على أوتاره و يغني كلمات الحُب
التي تخرج من القلب و ليس الفم .. فـ الفم هو من يتحدث عن القلب ..



إنه القلب .. و ما ادراك ما القلب

لا تدعه يجرح بل يفرح

لا تدعه يتألم بل يحلم

لا تدعه يشكي بل يحكي

لا تدعه يضجر بل دعه يُعبّر

لا تدعه يفنى بل يبقى ..​*


----------



## tasoni queena (22 أكتوبر 2009)

موضوع رائع يا جيسى

شكرا ليكى​


----------



## bent yasoo3 (22 أكتوبر 2009)

tasoni queena قال:


> موضوع رائع يا جيسى
> 
> شكرا ليكى​



*ميرسي لمرورك ..​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (23 أكتوبر 2009)

موضوع رااااااااائع 
ميررررررسى على الموضوع 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## bent yasoo3 (23 أكتوبر 2009)

kokoman قال:


> موضوع رااااااااائع
> ميررررررسى على الموضوع
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​



*ميرسي لمرورك .. نورت​*


----------



## النهيسى (23 أكتوبر 2009)

*موضوع جميل جدا

منتهى الشكر

الرب يباركك​*


----------



## bent yasoo3 (23 أكتوبر 2009)

النهيسى قال:


> *موضوع جميل جدا
> 
> منتهى الشكر
> 
> الرب يباركك​*





*ميرسي لمرورك​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 أكتوبر 2009)

*الاهم يا عزيزتى ان يكون نزيف القلب على انسان يستحق !!!!
ميرررسى كتير .. موضوعك حقيقى جميل
ربنا معاكى يا جيسى *


----------



## bent yasoo3 (24 أكتوبر 2009)

dona nabil قال:


> *الاهم يا عزيزتى ان يكون نزيف القلب على انسان يستحق !!!!
> ميرررسى كتير .. موضوعك حقيقى جميل
> ربنا معاكى يا جيسى *



* صح كلاامك ياقمر .. ميرسي لمرورك حبيبتي*​


----------

